# Html und pw



## McDeath (24. Oktober 2003)

Mein Problem ist leicht zu beschreiben:
Wir möchten auf unserer schulhomepage eine 
Kleine hp unserer klasse erstellen. ich worde damit 
beauftragt, den "internen" bereich zu programmieren.
ich möchte diesen bereich nun mit einem passwort
sichern, hab aber keine ahnung wie das gehen soll, 
da ich mich mit html nicht auskenne und wir sonst 
nichts anderes als standart-html verwenden dürfen.

kann mir wer sagen wie ich da einen, mit einem pw 
geschützten bereich erstellen kann 

 

danke im voraus mcd


----------



## Fabian H (24. Oktober 2003)

Hm, es gibt nur einen einzigen einigermaßen sicheren Schutz:

Du lässt in einem Formular ein Passwort abgeben, und verweist den Benutzer dann auf diese Seite.

Bsp:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function GoOn()
{
   window.location = window.document.getElementById("pwd").value;
}
</script>

[...]

Passwort: <input type="password" id="pwd">
<br>
<br>
<input type="button" value=" Weiter " onClick="GoOn();">
```

Ps: Gehört ins HTML Forum!


----------



## McDeath (24. Oktober 2003)

und wie verwende ich das jetzt *keinen plan hat*


----------



## schwarzfahrer (28. Oktober 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de

PUNKT!


----------



## Vreak (23. November 2003)

McDeath ich hab waz für Dich warum lange und komplizierte Java/PHP Scriptz schreiben, einbinden oder machen lazzen...wo ez doch so einfach geht und wir doch alle....mal ganz ehrlich.....faul sind.

registriere Dich bei http://www.joynic.com  dort kannzt Du Dir eine SubDomain, Gb, Forum, etc zulegen waz daz Webmazta Herz erfreut und ganz nebenbei gibt ez dort die Funktion für eine PW geschützte Page....gut die seite izt schwer zu knacken aber man kann sie knacken....aber für die Infoz die Du auf Deiner "internen School Page" bereitstellzt wird sich schon keine NSA, CIA oder sonztige Hacker/Cracker dafür interezzieren....

ich hoffe ich konnte DIr helfen

mphg


----------



## Fabian H (23. November 2003)

Ich hab daz inzwizchen mit ihm per PM geklärt.

Wen ez interezziert:


> Hi McDeath,
> 
> Also: Die einzig sichere Passwortschutz, den man mit HTML realisieren kann ist folgender:
> Man lässt den Besucher in einem Eingabefeld das Passwort eingeben.
> ...



Ps: Daz Zcript kann zwar u.U. auch von CIA uzw. gehackz0rt werden, aber Vreak hat ja schon gezagt, warum ez für die uninterrezant izt.


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man bei allen eueren Scripts das Passwort im Quelltext sieht? Da kannst du dir das mit dem Passwort gleich sparen! Ich würde .htaccess nehmen! Einfach mal in der Suchfunktion .htaccess eingeben!


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Linuxuser _
> *Sehe ich das richtig, dass man bei allen eueren Scripts das Passwort im Quelltext sieht? Da kannst du dir das mit dem Passwort gleich sparen! Ich würde .htaccess nehmen! Einfach mal in der Suchfunktion .htaccess eingeben! *



Nein das hast du falsch verstanden, so wie Fabian Hoffmann das beschrieben hat steht das Passwort natürlich nicht im Quelltext.

Dennoch ist die beschriebene Art auch kein wirklich sinnvoller Schutz.


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Wo steht das Passwort dann? Es müsste doch dann irgendwo in Script stehen, wo die Passwortdatei oder so ist aber ich seh da nix! Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo das steht?


----------



## split (2. Januar 2004)

@Linuxuser:
Das Passwort musst nicht gespeichert werden:

Sagen wir mal der gesamte interne Bereich besteht aus einer Datei namens "intern.html".
Der JavaScript-Passwortschutz ist vom Prinzip her nichts anderes, als eine einfache Weiterleitung: Er leitet dich nämlich zur Datei [PASSWORT].html weiter ([PASSWORT] ist das eingegebene Passwort!)
Wenn du jetzt als Passwort "intern" eingibst, wirst du zur Datei "intern.html" weitergeleitet. Gibst du beispielsweise aber "asdf" ein, wirst du zur Datei "asdf.html" weitergeleitet. Da diese aber warscheinlich nicht existiert, bekommst du ne Fehlermeldung (404)


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Aso! Jetz hab ich's verstanden! Is aber auch ziemlich unsicher! Ich vermeide sowieso Java Script wo es geht! Das ganze funktioniert dann aber nicht, wenn jemand Java Script deaktiviert hat. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Linuxuser _
> *Aso! Jetz hab ich's verstanden! Is aber auch ziemlich unsicher! Ich vermeide sowieso Java Script wo es geht! Das ganze funktioniert dann aber nicht, wenn jemand Java Script deaktiviert hat. Sehe ich das richtig? *


Wenn er JavaScript deaktiviert hat wird er einfach nicht weitergeleited.
Hat aber die möglichkeit direkt über den Link zu gehen.

Das diese Methode der Passwortschutzes nicht wirklich sicher ist, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## split (2. Januar 2004)

Jo, dann funktioniert's nicht. Allerdings bleibt der interne Bereich trotzdem vor dir verborgen. Allerdings ist das ne recht unsichere Methode! Ich würd's mit .htaccess oder PHP machen.

//EDIT: Oh, ich war zu langsam


----------

